# Rescue in TN



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so sad. I wonder if they have contacted any mixed breed rescues up north.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jerry*

Jerry and his wife are amazing people and love animals SO MUCH.
now they have fallen on hard times and all of the dogs they have rescued are in jeopardy of being put to sleep.



WOW! Coal is just one of the beautiful dogs they have for adoption-he looks like a FLAT COAT OR A NEWFIE MIX TO ME:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/11113083

Coal~URGENT~ 

Labrador Retriever, Chow Chow [Mix] 
Large Adult Male Dog .Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Coal~URGENT~.Jerry's Rescues must close due to loss of employment resulting in the inability to maintain the residence where these dogs reside. ALL dogs are considered URGENT and must be placed by the end of June 2010. 


Posted 6/17/08. Coal ended up at a very high kill shelter as a stray. He is approximately 3-4 years old (as of June 2008) and weighs about 75 pounds. It appears that he is a mix of labrador retriever and chow, but we are not sure as he has no known history. 

Coal can be reserved with strangers but will warm up quickly. He will protect his yard by staying at the fence and barking loudly at any potential intruders. He is a great watch dog! He is very dog friendly and will even ignore a small dog jumping in his face. He can easily jump a 4 foot fence so he either needs a yard with a taller fence or leash walking. It seems he will only bother with jumping the fence if it is easy to do. Our fence is only 4 feet tall but it is contructed in a way that is not conducive to allowing dogs to jump over. He walks on a leash but does tend to pull. He would also be OK on a farm as he will stay close to home and does not wander. He has the chow like characteristic of not liking to be messed with - he does not like to be brushed and does not like his ears cleaned. Coal really does try to be a good boy and is not the least bit destructive. 

Coal is up to date with vaccinations and is neutered. His adoption fee is $90. 

Our available pet list is kept up to date. We welcome inquiries and are happy to answer any questions from potential adopters...but PLEASE do NOT email or phone us simply to ask if a dog on this list is available for adoption. ALL dogs on our available pet list are available for adoption. 

Submit an Adoption Application for this pet 




.Coal~URGENT~ is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 
.My Contact InfoJerry's Rescues
Pulaski, TN
931-637-0472/Prefer email
[email protected] 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Coal~URGENT~ PFId#11113083
SEE MORE PETS
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=TN62
*
PLEASE CONSIDER ALL OF OUR DOGS AS YOUR NEXT BEST FRIEND AS THEY ARE ALL IN URGENT NEED OF A HOME. JERRY'S RESCUES MUST CLOSE DUE TO LOSS OF EMPLOYMENT. * 
News 

******************************************************************************* TRANSPORT SPECIAL! 
*Peterson Express Transport Services has extended a transport special offer for our dogs! They will transport any of our dogs for FREE to Little Rock, Arkansas, anywhere along I-40 in Tennessee, or anywhere along I-81 in Virginia. They will transport any of our dogs for the nominal transport fee of $25 to eastern PA, NJ, southern tip of NY, CT and NH. P.E.T.S. will also be running a transport from TN to GA, northern FL and AL on Thursday, June 17, so those areas are an option as well. Visit P.E.T.S. website here to see their Thurs/Fri pickup times and locations and Saturday delivery times and locations. When making a reservation via P.E.T.S. website, please put in the notes section that it is a 'Jerry's Rescues dog' and the transport fee will be manually adjusted as the system will default to their current rate of $125. ******************************************************************************* *
Due to recent events Jerry's Rescues is being forced to close down. Please consider all dogs on our available pet list as needing urgent placement! Every dog on our available pet list needs to be placed by the end of June 2010...mostly big dogs and special needs dogs. We will continue to work tirelessly to place the remaining dogs by the end of June, but if a safe haven cannot be found for them by then, it is possible we will have no choice but to euthanize them. This is a situation we will work to avoid, but the reality is that we can no longer provide adequate financial support for so many dogs. 
*
On March 8, 2010, after working for the same company since October 1984, I was informed that my position had been eliminated...which actually is not the whole truth. It was eliminated in the US...and given to a person in China or India. After May 7, 2010, I will no longer receive a paycheck. This means that Jerry's Rescues cannot continue to function as my paycheck funded the rescue. I will be selling my home and moving...somewhere...don't know where yet, but I cannot afford to stay in my current home. We have been actively sending dogs (mostly small/medium size dogs) to other rescues since August 2009 due to a significant reduction in my salary at that time, but have had very little response helping to place large dogs. We would greatly appreciate any help placing the big dogs, as the only other alternative is not one we want to happen. *
Every available dog is listed on our available pet list. Please take a look and see if there is even ONE dog you can help! Transport can be arranged, and we can help by arranging transport, but due to limited funds the cost of transport must be provided by the receiver.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

There are 46 dogs at Jerry's in Pulaski, TN, that still need to be adopted or rescued and I think COAL is just a beauty.

I emld. a Newfie Rescue but they can only take purebred Newfies and she sent Coal to a mixed breed rescue but don't know if they will take him!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they contacted rescues here in the NE.


----------

